# Canvas Gallery Wrap - What company do you recommend?



## daniel-barton (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi All,
I lurk here often and find lots of useful information. So, thanks to everyone for contributing.

I'm looking to print some canvas gallery wraps for display (new office), gifts, maybe even a few sales. There are a crapload of new-ish companies in this marketplace, and I can't find a reasonable review or comparison of them for the life of me. Any advice? Any one else printing canvas wraps with a company they like (or don't) like?

With printing, I usually just try a company out and see. If they look bad, fine, so you wasted $10 on some mediocre 8x10s. With wraps, this could be a much more costly mistake... so thanks for any advice.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 22, 2012)

Bay Photo does a ton for pro photographers, mostly weddings.

I can tell you they're professional and reliable, never had a problem.

Can't tell you anymore than that - you'll have to add them to list of providers to check.


----------



## picturesbyme (Jan 22, 2012)

My site is hosted at zenfolio and they collaborate with Mpix, so I usually order from them. 
So far I had no problem with them. (neither my customers)
Plus if I ever will they have some pretty good satisfaction guarantees.

Regards, Attila.
www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## sjaudio (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you checked out Costco? I haven't yet done a canvas print with them, but the in-store printing has always been great for me.


----------



## nebugeater (Jan 23, 2012)

Have had a few of these done but by no means as many as I am sure some people here have. My best luck has been with Mpix. Take it for what it is worth. There services have always been better than most


----------



## acoll123 (Jan 23, 2012)

sjaudio said:


> Have you checked out Costco? I haven't yet done a canvas print with them, but the in-store printing has always been great for me.



I used Costco last fall for a 20 x 30 family portrait on canvas - turned out great! Had a coupon for $20 off . . . Now I am watching the coupon flier for additional canvas printing deals.


----------



## daniel-barton (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey, thanks everybody. I think I am going to try:

mpix (on the rec here)
bay photo (on the rec here)
white house custom color (on a rec from a wedding pro I know)

I'll let you know how they turn out. I'm a little nervous that I have to spend $300 to compare this kind of stuff directly but I'll 'take one for the team' and share the comparison.


----------



## Merlin_AZ (Mar 4, 2012)

I've used Photofiddle and my brother has used CanvasOnDemand, and they came out really nice.


----------



## luby24 (Mar 4, 2012)

No need to experiment. All 3 are great. Mpix is owned and managed by Millers Lab. Actually they have 3 levels of service. Millers, mpix pro and mpix. I use Millers for all my albums and books. Mpix print all my customer orders hosted by zenfolio. It's great quality lab. Free color correction, if you need it. I also used them before for gallery wraps with great results. Now I do all my large format printing on my own.


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 4, 2012)

I use MPIX for some things but I use Costco for Gallery Wraps. They front-end YPOC (Your Print On Canvas) but get you better prices plus you can have it sent to your nearest Costco for local pickup. That way you can examine it and, if there's something wrong, you don't have to pay. You also get your choice of full wrap (the image wraps around the frame), white wrap, or black wrap. They include a UV and surface protective coat. Since I switched, I've been very pleased with the results.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 5, 2012)

I tried Canvas On Demand for a small print that didn't matter a whole lot and it turned out great. I've since ordered a 40" x 60" and it arrived early, well packaged, very well framed. Can't recommend them enough.


----------

